# Grecian 2000



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone used the stuff?

I am finding it a bit of a pian in the @rse to sue everyday, my hair feels grubby & it seems to get into the pores around my hairline which I then need to squeeze to get clean.

Anyone applied it & been happy with the results?

Please no one suggest I shave my beautiful locks, they ain't that grey.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

No one?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If it's that bad why not try a different dye? I know someone who used to use it, but he never had the problems you describe. Didn't think you had to use it every day though.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

It's a 'loading phase', followed by maintenance twice weekly.

If it works, it should appear slightly more natural & the change would be gradual, instead of immediate.

We shall see.


----------

